# feeling like they've let us down again



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to be a moaning Minnie again but after our first failed cycle at ivf Wales, I feel Like they have totally let us down again. We had to ring on otd day even though I started to bleed six days before. We were told on otd that the doctor would be informed and we would be invited to an appointment to discuss second cycle. Well that was 19th may and we heard nothing from them since so I rang this morning. They have got no record of me needing an appointment and I'm not due for one apparently. So the lady said she would make an appointment. Nearest available date is 22nd July! So that will be over two months from my first failed cycle. What is it with this place they always seem to forget about me?? I really don't think it's right that I have had to wait two months for a follow up appointment. Should it not be within a week or a fortnight to a push?? 
They also said I would have to wait a minimum of six months for ny next cycle. When we rang on otd they said they would send us a letter and they may only wait until our next cycle to start meds. 

I'm so upset and feeling let down. They nurses really are lovely and they couldn't do enough for you but I dint even know who is supposed to be my doctor and they can't organise anything there. I just don't know who to be cross with. Myself for first attempt failing or the clinic for misleading me and being so poor at communicating with you


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrst83 I'm so sorry your first cycle didn't work and you're having a hard time with the clinic. I can't offer any advice I'm afraid but just wanted to say please don't blame yourself for your cycle failing or for the miscommunication there. I nearly went round the twist being passed from pillar to post there in the two years leading up to treatment. Yes the nurses and receptionists are fab as are some of the Consultants and Embryologists. The six month rule sounds familiar. I was really lucky and had my treatments quite close together but that was because of my age. That said though I chat to someone else on here who had a ridiculous wait despite being 40 already! I wanted to complain but was scared in case that further reflected on any treatment I was due. Good luck! Don't know what to give you as words of advice other than remember to breathe, keep as calm as you cand and try not to blame yourself. xxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words missmayhem. Im just gutted that they've got me hanging on. I was accepted on egg share scheme at crgw so if I know it's going to be six months I'd rather go there. In between but dont know if they will let me at the heath xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news and that you are fed up, that time frame is better than most, there's a 3 month wait if you request a follow up at my old nhs clinic, you don't get contact after a failed cycle just told to ring and request a cycle after a 3-6 month gap, if you think a about it if you had surgery its normally 10-12 weeks for a follow up so its easy to see why they manage a 1-2 week time frame for ivf follow up

I went to an endo/ivf seminar held by the head of my ivf unit, a lady and her husband were complaining about the wait and the speaker said unfortunately there's ladies needed chemo who are having ivf before they start it to harvest their eggs and they have to wait 3 months, I always remember that when I'm struggling with the wait, my last cycle was nearly a year ago now, I never recieved anything via post after my last cycle,they aren't that great at the admin side of things 

Lilly


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Mrst83

I am having treatment at IVF Wales and have already completed a cycle there. Between our ICSI/IVF failing, we were lucky enough to have two frosties. We had to wait 3 months before we could start a FET. As this was unsuccessful in the end, we had to phone and arrange a follow up appointment to be seen in 6 weeks time. I think that is pretty standard there.

Then for a second cycle, we were told that we had to wait 9 months from the start of our first cycle before we could start a second cycle. We would have started roughly on time if it was not for my thyroid.

As I had OHSS on this cycle I have 6 frosties and have had to wait 6 weeks for a planning appointment which I am having this week to plan for our next FET. 

I hope this helps with some timescales, we have had some very frustrating moments with waiting times/phone calls, but hang in there and give them a little phone call just to remind them that you are there. Sometimes we were on the phone every week chasing an appointment. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Keep hassling them. I was told I was high priority due to age and low AMH yet they forgot about me. Miraculously when I rang in February, after being assured in writing I would be called in November, an appointment was found that week. We waited a year for our second cycle.  Sadly it failed last week and when I rang yesterday to say I was in a lot of pain and didn't feel well I was told there was nothing more they could do for me and I should ring my GP. 
Sorry to sound so negative but it is difficult to find much positive to say about them - some of the nurses are nice. 
Hope it works out for you both.
Sara. xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I can relate to this, although my situation is a little different to yours.

I had an appointment last week, nurse was very helpful and gave me a checklist to work though once I hit day one of my cycle, rang the clinic today and now they claim they have no knowledge of the scans/bloods I need done. 

I have to wait until next week when my nurse returns, it feels as if we keep getting palmed off. They say you need to keep your stress levels low during treatment but surely they could go a little way to helping keep them down for you!


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you girls . Dramaqueen I rang the clinic and they said they had no records of me at all I said well you should have because I've just completed a cycle with you! Shocking. I get stressed quite easily and suffer with anxiety attacks. I upped my exercise mostly just something positive to do to take my mind off things. 
Stick to the same person if you can I will only see one of the consultants and two of the nurses. I ask for them by name and don't discuss anything with any of the others. Write everything down too. 

Sarapd I'm sorry to hear you second cycle failed. Thank you for the pm I haven't been on for a while I slipped off the radar after our first fail. Having a few weeks off before I get back on it again. We go to our follow up on 22nd so I guess we will find out then.

Hoping for I had ohss too but only two of our embies made it so we have no frosties 

Thank you also to Lily. I feel terribly selfish for being mad at my wait and appointments etc. I have two same sex couples I'm close to and they would love to be given the chance to even be put on a list but sadly nhs don't support them so I think of those also.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree the waiting is def the worst part, once you cycle its fine its just all the stress of everything else


Thinking of you  

Good luck for the 22nd I hope it comes round quick x


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Same here with the anxiety Mrst83, funnily enough I did buy a notebook today and I'm noting all calls and appointments from now on, I think it has made it easier noting down everything I now feel much calmer


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi girls had follow up today. Must wait six months for our second cycle so they said about October time. Going to change all my meds and put me on short protocol. Can enjoy the summer and our friends wedding hen and stag dos and chill a bit x


----------

